# Anyone know a good endo in Kansas city area?



## RGodson (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello, i was diagnosed with Graves about a year ago(at the hospital), i've been seeing this endo for about a year now, long story short he basically doesn't care and might be incompetent.

- for the past week I've been having nausea, intense, itching, no sweat, very dry skin, i called the doctor and told him that the PTU i've been taking might be doing damage on my liver, and he said that PTU cannot do damage to the liver. Are you kidding me? This guy doesn't read up the latest on drugs he's prescribing. I should have payed attn to the reviews that i'd seen of him online, they are horrid and horrible.

-Anyone know a good endo in the kansas city area?


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I am from Western Kansas - have you googled "top thyroid docs"? I believe it lists some in your area - some with really good reviews. Either KC or Wichita. I am going to one in Lincoln, NE on the 6th of January...hoping it will be good.


----------



## RGodson (Dec 21, 2010)

ksgal said:


> I am from Western Kansas - have you googled "top thyroid docs"? I believe it lists some in your area - some with really good reviews. Either KC or Wichita. I am going to one in Lincoln, NE on the 6th of January...hoping it will be good.


hey, thanks google gives a whole bunch of results which one should i take into consideration?


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I found the one I am going to by googling "endocrinologist is Lincoln" and then "reviews of" and the doctors name. It is a tough call trying to decide who to go to. I have a friend who is going to the KU med center and the endos there. He really likes them....I guess he was a "difficult case" and they did a lot of testing and got it figured out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RGodson said:


> Hello, i was diagnosed with Graves about a year ago(at the hospital), i've been seeing this endo for about a year now, long story short he basically doesn't care and might be incompetent.
> 
> - for the past week I've been having nausea, intense, itching, no sweat, very dry skin, i called the doctor and told him that the PTU i've been taking might be doing damage on my liver, and he said that PTU cannot do damage to the liver. Are you kidding me? This guy doesn't read up the latest on drugs he's prescribing. I should have payed attn to the reviews that i'd seen of him online, they are horrid and horrible.
> 
> -Anyone know a good endo in the kansas city area?


Hi and welcome!! OMG!!! Where did this guy come from? It's been all over the news about putting a warning label on the PTU!!!

Has he not been running liver enzyme tests??? Can you go to your GP and get that test just to be on the safe side?

Will you at some time in the future consider a permanent solution?


----------

